# ليس هناك فرق فى نظريةعمل الفرامل سواء كانت سيارتك مانول او اوتوماتيك



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)

ما هي مكونات دائرة الفرامل
تتكون الفرامل من ماستر فرامل عمومي-سيرفو-4ماستر فرامل فرعي(واحد لكل عجلة)-مواسير وخراطيم-طنابير الفرامل brake drums -تيل فرامل brake pads & shose
طبعا في مكونات اخري-مثل حساسات السرعة وهي متصلة بعقل السيارة ecu
ومن هنا نقدر نقول ان في انظمة فرامل حديثة مثل
اولا ال abs
anti lock brake system ومقصود بها نظام عدم انغلاق الفرامل
وهو باختصار عندما تضغط علي دواسة الفرامل بسيارة مجهزة بهذا النظام - فانك تشعر بوجود نبضات (حوالي 35 نبضة في الثانية الواحدة) والنبضات دي عبارة عن
(ضغط للفرامل وترك للفرامل)(ضغط للفرامل وترك للفرامل)(ضغط للفرامل وترك للفرامل) 
وبنستفيد من النظام دة ان السيارة بتكون اكثر ثباتا وهي في حالة الفرملة خصوصا في المنحنيات والطرق المبللة
ثانيا ال esp 
وهو نظام خاص بالثبات ايضا عند المنحنيات لانة بيقوم بتوزيع قوي الفرامل علي العجلات الاربعة بنسب فرامل مختلفة طبقا لظروف القيادة-,والنظام دة يمكن قائد السيارة من دخول منحنيات علي الطريق بسرعة تصل الي 120 كلم/ساعة بدون اي قلق-والنظام موجود في سيارة مرسيدس وبي ام دبليو طبعا واعتقد انة في سيارات عديدة اخري .

واعتقد يا اخي انك محتاج تعرف الفرق بين الفتيس العادي والفتيس الاتوماتيك 
وليس الفرامل في حالة الفتيس العادي والفتيس الاتوماتيك-ام انا أسات التخمين

وعموما انا حاولت اجاوب عليك اجابة سريعة كدة علي الطاير-لو محتاج اي تفاصيل ومشاهدة صور وفيديوهات توضيحية لموضوع الفتيس العادي او الاتوماتيك 
انصحك بالموقع الاتي
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/transmission.htm
ولاي جزء اخر في السيارة
http://auto.howstuffworks.com
ولاي استفسار-انا في الخدمة
ليس هناك فرق فى نظريةعمل الفرامل سواء كانت سيارتك مانول او اوتوماتيك
ولكن انت تقصد فى الاختلاف فى ايقافها للمركبه فى الحالتين
سوف اقوم بالتوضيح لك
اولا:فى حالة السيارات ذات الفتيس العادى 
فى حالة الفرملة تبدا العجلات بالتوقف ثم يتبعها المحورين الخلفيين المتصلين بالكرونه ثم يتوقف عمود الكردان (polleper shaft) الذى بدوره يفرمل عمود الخرج بتاع الفتيس لذلك يبطل المرك مالم تضغط دبرياج مع الفرامل وذلك لتفصل الحركه بين الفتيس والمحرك
ثانيا: فى حالة السيارات ذات الفتيس الاوتوماتيك


----------



## vendetta (15 أبريل 2009)

فعلا مافيش فرق كبير الا فى شوية كماليات مثلا نظام المساعده مثلا تخلخلى زى السيرفو او هيدروليكى بماستر عمومى غير ماستر الفرامل الرئيسى كمان اضافة صغيره 
الفرامل فى منها على عمود الكردان (النوع المكشوف) 
فى فرامل العادم تقفل خروج غازات العادم 

حالة السياره الاتوماتيك ان يفصل الحركه عن الفتيس (صندوق التروس تلقائيا فالعربيه ماتبطلش بس انما الفكره بتاعت الفرامل هى اللى بتمشى على العربيه والاتوبيس والقطار والطياره كمان بس طبعا ماالفرق فى شويه كماليات حسب طبيعة وسرعة كل مركبه فيهم


----------



## م.محمود جمال (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

